

What do the best web developers look for in an RFP?  - bgcallam

I'm not a developer myself but I do have a good amount of industry knowledge. How can I attract the best talent (assuming I need to do this via an RFP)? I believe that I personally could weed out the groups who are making promises they won't be able to execute, but I work for a large company and my superiors may not and will likely just go for the low bidder.<p>What qualifications can I include that will make this distinction obvious?<p>How can I make my project appealing to the best of the best?
======
c4rl
At the heart of any good project is good communication. Start a dialogue with
potential vendors, get a sense of their qualifications.

RFPs aren't always the answer. RFPs can be hazardous because:

* RFPs often don't have enough information to provide an accurate estimate–vendors make vague and possibly erroneous assumptions.

* "Scope creep" occurs as needs change during the project–initial estimates are too low.

* As you suggested, RFPs emphasize budget over quality–low cost may not entail an accurate estimate of effort or vendor skill.

See <http://www.slideshare.net/Advomatic/put-the-rfp-down> for a great
presentation regarding the subject.

------
Advodude
c4rl is wise. The key is hiring for Discovery, then releasing a RFP, if you
must, once you know what the project really is. There's no worse feeling than
hiring a vendor, then adding so much to the feature set that they have no
choice but to raise the price on you. Nail down the scope through discovery
and you'll save your executive team stress and rage later.

